# VB.Net Listbox and Database control.



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have two queriesl

*1.*
I have a program that adds items to a list box. The properties for each item are as follows;

Name (text box)
Status (radio button)
Location of item (text box)

I would like to know how to only add items to a list box which are selected. As I have multiple radio buttons. I have Googled that and I cannot find the answer as all queries bring back controls I have no use for.

*2.*
Does anyone know of a client-sided database for VB.Net, one that the application can create or have ready when published (empty but hardcoded). I have seen a lot of tutorials for databases in access which is useless, and SQL servers which if I understand correctly you have to connect to so that's also not an option as the client would be on someone else's machine.

I would like the name of a database you can create in VB.Net that the client can write and read to unique to whatever is being written.


----------

